# Bei Dateiaufruf (iFrame) Site von oben beginnen



## Robert (26. Jul 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

bin noch nicht so fit in Java und suche eine einfache Lösung. 
Problem:
Lade Dateien (Websites) über iFrame. Da die Seiten unterschiedlich lang sind (sehr unterschiedlich), kommt es vor, daß beim Wechsel von einer langen auf eine kurze Seite nichts mehr zu sehen ist (d.h. leerer Bildschirm) und mit den Scrollleisten erst wieder nach oben gescrollt werden muß, um dann die kurze Seite zu sehen. 
Gibt es hier eine einfache Möglichkeit, daß bei einem Seitenwechsel nur über iFrame die komplette Website wieder von oben angezeigt wird. z.B. über onUnload oder über onClick auf den Link etc.

Vielen Dank !

Robert


----------



## Roar (26. Jul 2004)

Robert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bin noch nicht so fit in Java und suche eine einfache Lösung.



das glaub ich dir. denn wies aussieht hast du noch nie java programmiert sonst wüsstes du dass java nocht das ist wovon du redest.

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## bygones (27. Jul 2004)

jepp - daher verschoben


----------

